# Olight S30 Baton review (1000 lm,XM-L2,18650/2xRCR123A)



## viperxp (Feb 2, 2015)

Greetings.

This review will be dedicated to the most powerful from the compact Baton series flashlights, the S30.
For a start a little note, I did not make a mistake in the name of the flashlight - there is another almost similar flashlight, the Olight S30R - that comes with USB charging capabilities and a battery - it is not the model that I will be reviewing today.

Tech.Specs (from one of the stores that already started selling the light, at the moment of the review publication there is no information about the flashlight available on official Olight site)



LED: CREE XM-L2
Output / Runtime:
Turbo: 1000 Lumens / 1 Hour
High: 600 Lumens / 2 Hours
Medium: 100 Lumens / 10 hours
Low: 20 Lumens / 26 Hours
Lowest: 1 Lumen / 720 Hours
Note: Light drops down to 60% after 5 minutes of continuous use in turbo mode
Beam Distance: 160 Meters
Peak Beam Intensity: 6400cd
Dimensions:
Length: 119mm
Diameter: 25mm
Runs on 2 x CR123A or 1 x 18650 (not included)

Features:
1000 Lumen LED output
Low profile side switch
Battery power indicator on side switch
Thermal management safety programming
Glow in the dark o-ring in bezel
Tempered glass lens with anti-reflective coating
Five brightness levels + strobe mode
Built-in memory function
Flat tailcap with strong magnet
Crafted from 6061-T6 aluminum alloy
Type III hard anodized
Shock proof battery contact springs
IPX-8 Waterproof
1.5 Meter impact resistant

Package includes (with original packaging):
Olight Flashlight
Replacement O-ring
Battery magazine
Removable pocket clip
User's manual


*What is special about this flashlight?*


Traditional high Olight quality, a very compact sized flashlight with impressive output, strong magnet at the tail and moonlight mode. We see a strong competitor in the Thrunite TN12 2014, Fenix PD35, Nitecore P12 league, but in much more compact body.



*Shall we begin?*














The flashlight comes in a transparent plastic box similar to other recent Baton series flashlights.
















Besides the flashlight itself the package consists of user manual (more about it later), spare o-rings, commercial booklet of other new Olight models, holder for two CR123A batteries and a spacer that can be used instead of the strong magnet at the tail of the flashlight.






Here is the user manual. Here we can see that the operating instructions are a little different from the usual Olight Baton series (3 clicks for strobe instead of 2) and the massive step-down.









Here is our hero. The flashlight is very nice to the touch, the matte anodizing is still out of reach of cheap flashlights (convoy etc).













The flashlight stands perfectly steady in candle mode. The magnet holds the flashlight very firm against metal surface. The LED is perfectly centered, no dust or other imperfections were found on/under the glass.
The button is very nice, will not be pressed accidentally as it does not protrude. The clip helps greatly to find the button in the dark. There is light collecting and emitting o-ring around the lens.









Another difference from Olight S10R/S15R/S20R is that the flashlight can be disassembled into 3 parts, and not two like other Batons. The threads are anodized from both sides - not a frequent solution.
The spring at the tail-cap can be removed for installing the plastic cup instead of the magnet.













There is also a spring in the head - it will allow the usage of flat-headed batteries and absorb shocks. The threads are square-cut, well lubricated. The moonlight mode is there, at 1 lumen. Note the Olight logo under the spring in the head  .















Here are some pictures im my medium-small hand and comparison with Olight S20R and Thrunite TN12-2014. The flashlight has a size much more similar to the S20R than to the Thrunite.






The reflector is larger and deeper than S20R has.









But the reflector has less diameter and depth than the Thrunite.






S20R on the left, S30 on the right






S30 on the left, Thrunite on the right










S20/S30 are much more compact than the Thrunite


Some numbers


Flashlight/ModeLowMidMediumHighTurboOlight S301220612545000Olight S20R5287403600Thrunite TN 12 2014 (1050 lm)21452670750010000Nitecore P12 (950 lm)8480-19838950

As we can see the Thrunite outthrows the compact Olights mecause of the larger reflector. But in the close distance the Olight is super floody with the high output and small reflector.


*Let's see it in action*















A lot of light, a very floody flashlight indeed. I think it can be used with bicycle too.

*Summary*

A good flashlight. If you always wanted a Baton series flashlight but was not impressed with the lumen count S30 is a great option.



I'd like to thank *Olight *for providing me the sample for review.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Questions? Suggestions? I will be happy to assist. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Ryp (Feb 2, 2015)

Great review!


----------



## kj2 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the review. Like the Olight logo underneath the spring and the 'not for sale' engraving on it


----------



## viperxp (Feb 2, 2015)

I am glad you liked it


----------



## UnderPar (Feb 3, 2015)

Great review. And thank you for this viperxp!


----------



## tadbik (Feb 10, 2015)

I like this light. I keep it by my bed. It didn't make my tactical light rota for a few reasons. If Olight made the changes it would be suitable; 1) button is near impossible to find with gloves on. 2) no lanyard connection point. 3) bigger head for more throw. 4) holster included. 

Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## LAMPARITA (Feb 11, 2015)

Align pocket clip with side switch button for an easy to find with gloves on.



tadbik said:


> I like this light. I keep it by my bed. It didn't make my tactical light rota for a few reasons. If Olight made the changes it would be suitable; 1) button is near impossible to find with gloves on. 2) no lanyard connection point. 3) bigger head for more throw. 4) holster included.
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


----------



## RBWNY (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the review. I have one on the way! I believe it'll be a fine addition to the other Baton's I already own, S10, S15 (titanium) & S25.


----------



## tcr03 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hope it has better reliability than the s30r. I had that one and returned it after a week


----------



## British Agent (Feb 12, 2015)

I just got one of these, it's been really great!

I should've gotten nicer 18650's though, the DEWorld ones I got from radio shack are only 2000mah.


The DEWorld charger should do the nice Panasonic 18650 so I might pick up one of those.




The S30 rocks though.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 13, 2015)

An interesting little light. To bad the run time on turbo is so short. The magnet in the tail is a new one. Still if I am going to go for a light this small in the 1000 lumen class Ill keep my Zebralight SC600 MkII L2. Im sure this light with a 3400mah cell would be a better light. Thanks for the review


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 14, 2015)

I've had mine for a few weeks now and it is a great light. The user interface is the best among my EDC's as it can be started in moonlight mode, has mode memory and easy access to turbo and strobe modes. I really like the fact that the strobe mode is not on the cycle as you hold down the button. my previous EDC is the 4sevens quark AA which is great except for the lack of mode memory and the annoying strobe mode being part of the cycle. This S30 has replaced my quark despite being a bit longer. The runtimes on decent 18650's is a big plus as battery capacity is no longer an issue (compared to my 4sevens quark AA). 

The only knock on this light are artifacts in the hot spot and a yellow tint in the darkened hot spot. This is only apparent when shinned on a white wall and not noticeable in real world use.

All in all, a great EDC light!


----------



## RBWNY (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes, after using this for a few days I'm pretty pleased as well. However, I've found it on in my pocket a couple of times. Activated lock-mode after that. Then, it seems that after it's been on high for a few minutes...and gotten warm, the button ceases to "click" when changing modes. It still works, but has no audible click. After it has cooled off, the click is back! Weird. Also, could moonlight be more than 1 lumen? To me, it doesn't seem all that different from low. It's lower than low...but not as low as moonlight is on other lights I have.


----------



## Roood (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi all. Just curious. I got myself this new S30 Baton, reading the review the sample can be disassembled into 3. Mine i can only remove the tail. Whats thw difference and which one is "newer"?


----------



## viperxp (Apr 7, 2015)

Roood said:


> Hi all. Just curious. I got myself this new S30 Baton, reading the review the sample can be disassembled into 3. Mine i can only remove the tail. Whats thw difference and which one is "newer"?



I'd say yours....


----------



## Roood (Apr 8, 2015)

I see. Wouldve been if they kept the 3pc concept.


----------



## MiniMag_Crazy_Greg (Apr 9, 2015)

Great review!! I read it *after* ordering one for myself and find it to be a great light. A little heavy and long for EDC, so my S10 still is my main pocket EDC. If I were to find a good holster for the S30, it would be my main EDC, any suggestions? I like the mode selection, but agree that the side switch is a little hard to find and lacks the tactile feel of the ever so slightly convex switch on my S10. The S30 has a much better tint than my slightly green tint of my S10. I primarily use Tennergy 3.0v cells in most of my lights, but once I find a good 18650, AW would by my first choice, I wouldn't use my trustfires 18650 in the S30. I limit their use to a cheap asian P60 knock off light that stays in the glove box in the car, serving as my last back up to my main back up light for car roadside tasks, etc. Thanks again viperxp for a very well written review!! 

cheers, greg


----------



## jw2n (Apr 13, 2015)

Can you use 16340s in it. Olight does not list them as being compatable with the S30 but they are listed for the S30R. I have also read reviews on other sites that the reviewer lists 16340s and 18350s as compatable, but I do not know where they get their info. I would not want to fry the light by pushing 8.4 volts thru it.


----------



## Highbandwidth (Sep 25, 2015)

I just picked up the titanium version and the instructions say 18650 and CR123 primaries only. I'm not taking a chance with the 16340's even though more output would be fun (not needed, but more is better right?). Also, mine is clearly built in three pieces, but the head can't be unscrewed by hand. You can see it's a separate piece, but seems threadlocked on. The emitter is a pretty neutral color - not the warm of a Nichia 219 - not as blue as several of my other XML lights. Slightly warmer than an XML "neutral white" from Eagtac (D25C ti). I'm pretty happy with it, especially the size (same length as a Streamlight Protac 2L) and interface side button with memory. My first side button and first Olight ... now I feel an urge to buy the S10 baton in titanium to replace my EDC Eagtac D25C's. Can anyone tell me how the S10 compares size-wise to the D25C? The single CR123 size seems better suited to the Olight side button than the Eagtac rear clicky. And the magnet would be especially handy on the smaller S10 (works great but unsure I'll ever use it on the S30). Anyway, in summary, fit and finish is fantastic on the S30 ti, output is great, color is great, the pocket clip is the only thing I'd change if I could (may just remove it - it is clever in that the light is designed so removal won't scratch the titanium finish).


----------



## Meltz (Oct 26, 2015)

Nvm answered my question.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 27, 2015)

I CANNOT believe the sale prices on this thing! As low as $22!!


----------



## Meltz (Oct 27, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I CANNOT believe the sale prices on this thing! As low as $22!!



Where??


----------



## Wolfy1776 (Oct 27, 2015)

$22.69 actually


----------



## markr6 (Oct 28, 2015)

Wolfy1776 said:


> $22.69 actually



Yeah, I believe it was gearbest. No secret, just the listed price I found while browsing their site. Nice price on the M22 as well. That thing used to be around $90!


----------



## Meltz (Oct 28, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Yeah, I believe it was gearbest. No secret, just the listed price I found while browsing their site. Nice price on the M22 as well. That thing used to be around $90!



Yeah I found it and ordered. Hope that site is legit. I haven't heard of that website before.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 28, 2015)

Meltz said:


> Yeah I found it and ordered. Hope that site is legit. I haven't heard of that website before.



It was new to me a few months ago. I wouldn't worry, they've been pushing a TON of product thru this site alone.


----------



## Wolfy1776 (Oct 28, 2015)

I placed my first order 10/15/15 and my last tracking update said it arrived in the US yesterday. So I'm hoping by Fri to have my package. I consider 2 weeks delivery from China pretty fast. And yes the site is www.gearbest.com


----------



## markr6 (Oct 28, 2015)

I've got some more waiting to do. But my $14 quadcopter from them is arriving Friday!! LOL that should be some fun.


----------



## LEDeez (Nov 1, 2015)

$22.69 seems like quite a deal. It seems the only question is when and if it will actually arrive to your house. I'm going to try my luck. Never ordered from gearbest before.


----------



## Meltz (Nov 2, 2015)

Well I ordered on Tuesday so we'll see what happens. So far it's STILL in the processing stage after about 4 business days.


----------



## Wolfy1776 (Nov 2, 2015)

Meltz said:


> Well I ordered on Tuesday so we'll see what happens. So far it's STILL in the processing stage after about 4 business days.



Mine took 5 days to process. But shipping took 10 days.


----------



## Meltz (Nov 2, 2015)

Wolfy1776 said:


> Mine took 5 days to process. But shipping took 10 days.



Not too bad so it should ship tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest hopefully. Thanks for that.


----------



## planet (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your review. I just placed 2 ordered online from banggood. Cheers!


----------



## 300Z (Nov 30, 2015)

How's the reliability on these? Any problems? And standby current draw? Is it a problem, how long does it take to discharge an 18650?
Thank you.


----------



## Impossible lumens (Nov 30, 2015)

These were on sale and I ordered 7 of them, in separate orders, the more I thought about it. One didn't work :thinking:. They did ALL arrive though. 2+3+2 =7, -1 =6. Nice compact, neutral tint, single 18650 with a magnet. Good UI too.


----------



## 300Z (Nov 30, 2015)

What about the standby draw? That is one of my issues with my Nitecores PD11 and EC25 (love them both but their high standby draw is very inconvenient).


----------



## markr6 (Dec 1, 2015)

300Z said:


> What about the standby draw? That is one of my issues with my Nitecores PD11 and EC25 (love them both but their high standby draw is very inconvenient).



I like that Olight actually lists this. Most manufacturers do not. *<15uA*. That's really good.


----------



## 300Z (Dec 1, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I like that Olight actually lists this. Most manufacturers do not. *<15uA*. That's really good.


Excellent, thank you!


----------



## planet (Dec 1, 2015)

IMO, is value for the money, you can't complain much for the price tage.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Dec 11, 2015)

I got 4 of them for $25 each, free shipping ..... I can't figure out why they are so cheap?  The UI is great, the switch is fine, the body is ok, not very flashy but it's fine. Best bang for the buck that I've found.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 11, 2015)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> I got 4 of them for $25 each, free shipping ..... I can't figure out why they are so cheap?  The UI is great, the switch is fine, the body is ok, not very flashy but it's fine. Best bang for the buck that I've found.



Yeah I wondered that and wanted to get in on some, but I pretty much require a neutral white. I think it's safe to assume they were blowing them out since the new S2 (and other models?) were coming out.


----------



## facepalm69 (Dec 16, 2015)

Where did you get them for 25$?


----------



## 300Z (Dec 16, 2015)

facepalm69 said:


> Where did you get them for 25$?


Gear Best had them for around U$22 on black friday and I missed it, now it's up to U$38. If I could find it for U$25 Im buying it.


----------



## facepalm69 (Dec 17, 2015)

Damn.. too bad :/


----------



## 300Z (Dec 17, 2015)

Yep, I should have bought one.


----------

